# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  У кого есть 1С Аптека скиньте пожалуйста...

## 89285158189

У кого есть 1С АптекаИ? скиньте пожалуйста...

----------


## bellami

Здравствуйте, только что увидел запрос, еще надо? Пишите в личку все, кому надо


> У кого есть 1С АптекаИ? скиньте пожалуйста...

----------


## noteics

У кого есть 1С Аптека

----------


## Farhod9090

Куда отправить

----------


## Андрей007

Пожалуйста у кого есть БИТ Аптека.

----------


## Serg2021_06

Добрый день, друзья!
Кто может поделиться 1С Аптека 8 Розница от Раруса?

----------


## xxve

Присоединяюсь, скиньте 1С Аптека 8 Розница, спасибо

----------


## dilovar

Я тоже за.

----------


## asotel

присоединяюсь к просящим

----------


## 4AuHuK

> присоединяюсь к просящим


*Аптека 2.3.10.61 (Обновление)*:
https://dropmefiles.com/8RX3E

----------


## asotel

у кого есть полный файл cf аптеки?
поделитесь пожалуйста (можно не первой свежести)

----------


## asotel

дубликат. Удалено

----------

